# 70's Peugeot Winter Cheapo Project...



## HARPO (Nov 3, 2020)

Well, here I go again!! A bike I don't need (_I have a PX-10, but in a small frame_) that is in questionable condition, but in my size frame. Photos are as I brought it home.

I never learn, but I had $35 burning a hole in my pocket and the bike was less than 2 miles from my house. Couldn't pass it up, considering the front derailleur wasn't cracked as they usually are. But, the rear one is, and I have an extra. So, another bike to add to a list of projects that should keep me busy as winter approaches. 

No idea as to why the guy put a pump holder on when one was built into the frame. Crazy. 
Lots of miles on it, I'm sure, but a rider is the best it will ever be. I guess I just like to take on a challenge to see how far I can turn something like this into something halfway decent. Time will tell.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 3, 2020)

BTW...any idea as to when this was made? Basically, how early in the 70's?


----------



## juvela (Nov 3, 2020)

-----

model U08

circa 1974

you should be able to get specific date from the markings on the cycle's Simplex Prestige gear mechs:









another spot to check for a date is inside the small diamond symbol on the bicycle's Rigida SUPERCHROMIX wheel rims -





1974 U.S. market catalogue page -





original saddle was an ADGA model 28A conventional leather





the ADGA name is an acronym for the company founder Adrien Gallett


cycle appears blades may have "softened" a bit...or it could just be a photographic effect.  a juvenile can do that to a machine in just a few minutes of riding off curbs or down steps.


-----


----------



## HARPO (Nov 3, 2020)

@juvela  Hi! Its been a while!! And, as usual, thank you for knowledge. All these years of doing this, I had no idea as to looking in these locations for a date. Go figure...

But...I'm proof that you can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 3, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Well, here I go again!! A bike I don't need (_I have a PX-10, but in a small frame_) that is in questionable condition, but in my size frame. Photos are as I brought it home.
> 
> I never learn, but I had $35 burning a hole in my pocket and the bike was less than 2 miles from my house. Couldn't pass it up, considering the front derailleur wasn't cracked as they usually are. But, the rear one is, and I have an extra. So, another bike to add to a list of projects that should keep me busy as winter approaches.
> 
> ...



Give it the Rene Herse treatment.






						Brakes – Rene Herse Cycles
					






					www.renehersecycles.com


----------



## HARPO (Nov 4, 2020)

@GiovanniLiCalsi  In what way a Rene Herse treatment? The guy already added a bell, lol! 

But seriously...I _assume_ fenders and a leather saddle are what you are referring to?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 4, 2020)

Home
					

See more See more See more See more From the Journal




					www.renehersecycles.com


----------



## all riders (Nov 4, 2020)

FYI (if you don't already know)  ATAX stems (like the AVA) have a reputation for catastrophic failure. I have heard that the lower end ones(such as that) are actually better. AS your bike perhaps will not be ridden too much, I would probably just check it carefully and use it. On that stem, failure is likely to be cracks growing from the end of the expansion slot(where the wedge spreads stem). If you see them, throw it away. Other (later) ATAX stems failed elsewhere due to poor quality casting.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 4, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Home
> 
> 
> See more See more See more See more From the Journal
> ...




This would be cool for a PX-10...not worth doing it to a U08...especially in this condition! Thanks for the beautiful pics though!


----------



## Eatontkd (Nov 12, 2020)

Work your magic Harpo!!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 12, 2020)

Eatontkd said:


> Work your magic Harpo!!




Tons of tiny paint chips all over the bike that I didn't see (_left my !~@#$%^ glasses home_), but still...$35? I'll deal with it! Worse rust is beneath and around the shift levers. Why only there?? Nothing eaten through, just paint loss. You can see it on the first photo. Weird...

Rear derailleur is all cleaned and functioning properly. Almost all the chrome on both rims came up beautifully, so I'm still working on the rest of the bike. Only things I see not original...saddle...tires/tubes...one end cap on the handlebars...and that's it! 

BTW, the gross looking hand brake levers  are now nice and clean, thanks to Fantastic and an old tooth brush.

fred


----------



## non-fixie (Nov 12, 2020)

For $35 that was an excellent buy, IMO. It looks like it will clean up very nicely, and with fresh lubrication it should make for a very enjoyable ride. Many happy owners these UO8's have.


----------



## sworley (Nov 12, 2020)

Very cool! I'm a sucker for those Peugeot decals and I love those MAFAC Racer brakes. If something like that popped up here for $35 I'd be tempted too!


----------



## slowride (Nov 12, 2020)

Hello Fred! That bike could not have gone to a better home! Always liked that blue but it doesn’t look bad in white either Farrah Faucet in 70’s on a U08.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks @slowride . BTW...that was one happy Peugeot with Farrah, lol.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 15, 2020)

Quickie Detailing! 

Just wanted to make it presentable as I'm going to sell it (_I have enough riders in better shape_). I just have fun playing with these things to see if I either keep them or send them along to another home to be kept on the road.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 16, 2020)

I put it on Facebook Marketplace yesterday for $115 or a Reasonable Offer. Plenty of viewers...not one offer. I think it's the rust around the shifters putting people off from even making an offer.  

This one might be hanging around for a while...


----------



## HARPO (Nov 18, 2020)

I gave it to my father's neighbor for his son. He needed a tall framed bike, so it went to a good home!


----------



## sharc (Mar 15, 2021)

I have been repairing a broken bike cable on my old Peugeot with Mafac center-pulls, The new cable I got for the rear brake has a lug on one end for the open caliper, but it doesn't quite fit. Also the new cables seem to be a slightly larger diameter than what was allowed for in the brake fittings. Is this a common problem?


----------



## non-fixie (Mar 16, 2021)

sharc said:


> I have been repairing a broken bike cable on my old Peugeot with Mafac center-pulls, The new cable I got for the rear brake has a lug on one end for the open caliper, but it doesn't quite fit. Also the new cables seem to be a slightly larger diameter than what was allowed for in the brake fittings. Is this a common problem?
> 
> View attachment 1373712



When replacing a MAFAC straddle cable, I generally use an old derailleur cable. These are slightly smaller in diameter than brake cables. You'll need the original hardware, though.


----------



## sharc (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks, n-f!


----------

